# What is a "flow trail"?



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

A new term for me.

TIA.


----------



## Yody (Jan 21, 2008)

A Mountain bike Hipster Term

Basically a trail where you can pump and flow, and not have to pedal very much. Can have jumps and berms but mainly something where the terrain lets you keep momemtum without pedaling and usually is pretty buffed out where there isn't much chunk to worry about. All about flowing with the trail.

Lot of guys who are into style over speed/tech like Flow Trails.


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

Regular XC trails have chunks, flat, and tight turns. Basically are hiking trails that we ride on. Flow trails are built MTB specific that go downhill. They have bermed turns, rollers, jumps, etc. that allow you to keep your speed up with minimal pedaling, keep your "flow" going. My favorite riding. 


You when you're hauling ass on a trail, going flat, some down, then you hit that crappy tight turn that goes uphill, and you almost stop trying to shift into your higher gear? That'll fawk your flow for sure...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

"Flow trails" don't necessarily go downhill, but they do tend to have lower grades than multipurpose trails. And as mentioned, they tend to be both wider and smoother, with longer sight lines. They will commonly 'play' with a contour, going up and down slightly, to give a sense of fun. They're designed to be fun on a mountain bike, rather than to provide the most direct route somewhere. Hikers would find them irritating.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks. Sounds like fun.

Bell is funding a "Pump, Flow, and Downhill" project -- just wondered.


----------

